# Prepaid Surfstick



## Anonymus (11. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Prepaid-Surfstick, der folgenden Voraussetzungen am Nähesten kommt:

- Einigermassen flüssiges Spielen von Onlinespielen, mit Latenzzeiten von 90-150 wäre ich sehr zufrieden (lebe im Ballungsgebiet)
- Bei vielen Sticks ist ja VoiP oder ähnliches verboten, wie ist das mit Chats von Onlinespielen, ist das erlaubt? Hätte das gerne mit drin, ohne zusätzliche Kosten, wenn möglich
- Keine versteckten Kosten, reines Prepaid
- relativ günstige Preise (am Unwichtigsten, solange ohne versteckte Kosten)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den monatlichen Volumenbegrenzungen dieser Sticks? Sind 5 GB schnell erreicht? Muss man draufzahlen, wenn man nach diesen 5GB weitersurft?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar und ja ich weiss, Surfsticks sind eigentlich nicht für Onlinespiele gedacht, aber ich habe gehört, dass man damit teilwesei durchaus annehmbar spielen kann und suche nun den bestmöglichen Stick für unterwegs (würde ich dann an Laptop anschließen).

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe


----------



## -Phoenix- (11. April 2011)

Moin also gute Latenzen wirst du mit einen Sufstick NIE bekommen.
Voip ist bei allen mir bekannten Surfsticks verboten. 
5 GB Traffic reichen fürs Zocken. Meistens musst du nicht draufzahlen wenn du die Trafficgrenze erreichst sondern deine Geschwindigkeit wird auf 64kbit gedrosselt.

Surf-Stick im Test | Preisvergleich & Erfahrungsberichte


----------



## Anonymus (11. April 2011)

-Phoenix- schrieb:


> Moin also gute Latenzen wirst du mit einen Sufstick NIE bekommen.
> Voip ist bei allen mir bekannten Surfsticks verboten.
> 5 GB Traffic reichen fürs Zocken. Meistens musst du nicht draufzahlen wenn du die Trafficgrenze erreichst sondern deine Geschwindigkeit wird auf 64kbit gedrosselt.
> 
> Surf-Stick im Test | Preisvergleich & Erfahrungsberichte


 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort Habe schon von Latenzen von 60-90 ms bei dem Prepaid Surfstick von T-Mobile in großen Städten gelesen, allerdings ist da ja der Tarif ziemlich teuer. Die verlinkte Seite habe ich auch schon gelesen. Mir persönlich gefällt ja das Angebot von Fonic am Besten (nutzt ja auch O2, was bei mir voll ausgebaut ist, unterwegs dann aber sicherlich weniger). So wie ich das gelesen habe, erlaubt O2 auch Voip und Chat oder ähnliches? Weiß einer, wie das mit den Chats von Onlinespielen aussieht, sind diese generell erlaubt oder eher nicht (deswegen habe ich Skepsis bei dem von Bildmobil, da der ja Chats irgendwie nicht erlaubt?). Was mir bei Fonic auch sehr gefällt ist, dass man nur maximal 25€ im Monat zahlt- stimmt das, also es kommt keine Rechnung nach und man kann den ganzen Monat für 25€ surfen mit 5GB? Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe, vielleicht hat ja einer mit einem Stick gute Erfahrungen gemacht? Hat jemand selber den Stick von Fonic, wie sind da die Latenzzeiten?


----------



## ASD_588 (11. April 2011)

bei 1und1 müste es einen Tarif für 20€ geben ,7gb datenvolumen danach wird auf 64kbit heruntergeregelt.


----------



## Anonymus (11. April 2011)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> bei 1und1 müste es einen Tarif für 20€ geben ,7gb datenvolumen danach wird auf 64kbit heruntergeregelt.


 
Das ist dann aber doch kein Prepaid oder?


----------



## OctoCore (11. April 2011)

Anonymus schrieb:


> So wie ich das gelesen habe, erlaubt O2 auch Voip und Chat oder ähnliches?


VOIP nicht. 
Bei Voice-Chats ist das so eine Sache... 
Wenn die im normalen Datenaustausch eines Games eingebettet sind, ist das wohl nicht so einfach festzustellen.
Die Provider entdecken VOIP anhand typischer Übertragungsmuster im Stream, da nützt auch keine Verschlüsselung.


> Was mir bei Fonic auch sehr gefällt ist, dass man nur maximal 25€ im Monat zahlt- stimmt das, also es kommt keine Rechnung nach und man kann den ganzen Monat für 25€ surfen mit 5GB?


Gute Frage, ob das stimmt. Bei Lidl (=Fonic) stimmt es nicht, da kostet es leider 15 €  (mit 5GB-Limit, danach 64kb/s)
Übrigens ist die Latenz nicht vom Stick abhängig, sondern von der Übertragungsart selbst.


----------



## Anonymus (11. April 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> VOIP nicht.
> Bei Voice-Chats ist das so eine Sache...
> Wenn die im normalen Datenaustausch eines Games eingebettet sind, ist das wohl nicht so einfach festzustellen.
> Die Provider entdecken VOIP anhand typischer Übertragungsmuster im Stream, da nützt auch keine Verschlüsselung.
> ...


 
Also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher gelesen zu haben, dass O2 VOIP ausdrücklich erlaubt (seit letztem Jahr meine ich). Das andere mit den Chats bezog sich nicht auf Voicechats sondern auf normale chats wie zb. bei Onlinegames, weil einige Sticks ja auch Instant Messenger verbieten und dann könnte man ja gar keine Spiele damit spielen wegen den Messengern oder irre ich mich da?

Warum leider? 15€ sind doch deutlich günstiger? Ich vermute mal, das ist dann aber eine Flat und kein Prepaid-Tarif oder? Bei der Latenz bin ich mir nicht sicher, hängt das wirklich nur von der Ausbaustufe ab und nicht vom Stick? Manche Sticks ermöglichen ja 7,2 mbits, die meisten 3,6 mbits (nur die Prepaid) und das ist nicht so wichtig? Bin hier auf jeden fall in ner HSDAP-Zone, aber unterwegs natürlich nicht- ist das das einzig entscheidende für die Latenzzeit?


----------



## OctoCore (11. April 2011)

Anonymus schrieb:


> Also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher gelesen zu haben, dass O2 VOIP ausdrücklich erlaubt (seit letztem Jahr meine ich). Das andere mit den Chats bezog sich nicht auf Voicechats sondern auf normale chats wie zb. bei Onlinegames, weil einige Sticks ja auch Instant Messenger verbieten und dann könnte man ja gar keine Spiele damit spielen wegen den Messengern oder irre ich mich da?



Das mit VoIP müsste sich wohl ergooglen lassen. Interessant wäre es, mal zu erfahren, was passiert, wenn sie einen dabei erwischen. 
Bei vielen Games ist die Chatfuktion ja integriert, da braucht man nicht unbedingt einen separaten IM.



> Warum leider? 15€ sind doch deutlich günstiger? Ich vermute mal, das ist dann aber eine Flat und kein Prepaid-Tarif oder?



Das ist eine Prepaid-Flat. "Leider" - Weia, da hängt man schon einen Smiley dran, aber es scheint ja nicht zu reichen, um damit nicht ernst gemeinte Kommentare, Scherze, Ironie oder Sonstiges zu kennzeichnen <seufz>.



> Bei der Latenz bin ich mir nicht sicher, hängt das wirklich nur von der Ausbaustufe ab und nicht vom Stick? Manche Sticks ermöglichen ja 7,2 mbits, die meisten 3,6 mbits (nur die Prepaid) und das ist nicht so wichtig? Bin hier auf jeden fall in ner HSDAP-Zone, aber unterwegs natürlich nicht- ist das das einzig entscheidende für die Latenzzeit?


Die reine Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit ist für Responsezeit, bis man eine Antwort auf sein Ping - oder was auch immer - bekommt, nicht so gravierend, dass es einen großen Unterschied bei der Latenz ausmacht.
Wenn der Stick nur 3600 macht, heißt ja nicht, dass die Verbindung als solche nicht schneller sein kann. Die verkaufen natürlich die langsameren Sticks auch da, wo 7200 möglich ist (und auch da wo kein HSPA geht). Erstmal sind solche Sticks natürlich billiger und man hat den Nebeneffekt, dass das Netz nicht zu sehr belastet wird. Niemand hält dich davon ab, einen schnelleren Stick zu kaufen


----------



## Anonymus (11. April 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Das mit VoIP müsste sich wohl ergooglen lassen. Interessant wäre es, mal zu erfahren, was passiert, wenn sie einen dabei erwischen.
> Bei vielen Games ist die Chatfuktion ja integriert, da braucht man nicht unbedingt einen separaten IM.



Ja, das habe ich ergooglet, O2 lässt es zu, T-Mobile und Vodafone und auch andere haben es wohl nicht gestattet, das heißt, sie können es sich vorbehalten, soetwas nachträglich und extra zu berechnen, da es ausdrücklich nicht Gegenstand des Vertrages ist (z.B. auch beim Bildmobile-Stick). Ist so eine seperate Chatfunktion aber nicht auch mit einem IM gleichzusetzen? Weiß nun eben nicht, ob das nun erlaubt ist oder nicht, da es ja im Prinzip wie ein IM funktioniert und das ist das so mein Bedenken.




OctoCore schrieb:


> Das ist eine Prepaid-Flat. "Leider" - Weia, da hängt man schon einen Smiley dran, aber es scheint ja nicht zu reichen, um damit nicht ernst gemeinte Kommentare, Scherze, Ironie oder Sonstiges zu kennzeichnen <seufz>.



Alter Journalistenspruch: Ironie versteht der Leser nie  Von dem Tarif habe ich noch nichts gehört, werde mich dann da aber mal informieren.



OctoCore schrieb:


> Die reine Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit ist für Responsezeit, bis man eine Antwort auf sein Ping - oder was auch immer - bekommt, nicht so gravierend, dass es einen großen Unterschied bei der Latenz ausmacht.
> Wenn der Stick nur 3600 macht, heißt ja nicht, dass die Verbindung als solche nicht schneller sein kann. Die verkaufen natürlich die langsameren Sticks auch da, wo 7200 möglich ist (und auch da wo kein HSPA geht). Erstmal sind solche Sticks natürlich billiger und man hat den Nebeneffekt, dass das Netz nicht zu sehr belastet wird. Niemand hält dich davon ab, einen schnelleren Stick zu kaufen


 
Theoretisch sollte bei mir HSPA+ drin sein, Prepaid-Sticks haben aber generell keinen HSPA+-Empfang, sondern nur HSDPA, dann muss ich wohl damit Vorlieb nehmen. Ich muss halt mal kucken, der Fonic-Stick bietet eigentlich so wie ich es verstehe alle Vorteile, hat aber nur 3600, aber Du denkst also, dass das für die Pingzeiten nicht so den Unterschied macht?


----------



## ASD_588 (11. April 2011)

Das ist eine Flatrate das heißt dan das du für 20€ so lange surven kanst wie du magst


----------



## OctoCore (11. April 2011)

Ja.... die Pingzeiten sind generell ziemlich grottig im Vergleich zu Kabelnetzen. Da macht die Hardware keinen Unterschied.
Das Lidl-Paket mit 15€-Möglichkeit (ist ja auch o2) findest du >hier<.
Ansonsten: Ich hab's selber... bei Fragen...


----------



## ASD_588 (11. April 2011)

> Ja.... die Pingzeiten sind generell ziemlich grottig im Vergleich zu Kabelnetzen


ja das stimt aber er wohnt ja in einem ballungsgebit da hat man einen nidrigen ping als auf dem Land


----------



## Anonymus (11. April 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Ja.... die Pingzeiten sind generell ziemlich grottig im Vergleich zu Kabelnetzen. Da macht die Hardware keinen Unterschied.
> Das Lidl-Paket mit 15€-Möglichkeit (ist ja auch o2) findest du >hier<.
> Ansonsten: Ich hab's selber... bei Fragen...



Ja, nur bei meiner geteilten Netzleitung ist der Ping auch nicht sooo gut. Wie ist denn Dein Ping so und wohnste in ner größeren Stadt oder eher auf dem Lande?

Vielen Dank euch schonmal für die Hilfe


----------



## OctoCore (11. April 2011)

Ich wohne in einer kleineren Stadt mit o2 im Vollausbau. 
Ein 100er Ping wäre schon ein Grund, die Korken knallen zu lassen. 
Dreistellige Raten sind Standard, der große Haken ist eher die große Schwankung. 150 ms in einem Moment, zwei Minuten später vielleicht 300. Oder umgekehrt.


----------



## Anonymus (11. April 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Ich wohne in einer kleineren Stadt mit o2 im Vollausbau.
> Ein 100er Ping wäre schon ein Grund, die Korken knallen zu lassen.
> Dreistellige Raten sind Standard, der große Haken ist eher die große Schwankung. 150 ms in einem Moment, zwei Minuten später vielleicht 300. Oder umgekehrt.


 
Gut, dann hilft bei mir wirklich nur ausprobieren. Vielen Dank jedenfalls für die Hilfe, wegen VoiP werde ich dann nochmal konkret fragen


----------



## Anonymus (12. April 2011)

Achso noch eine Sache, man bekommt dann ja auch eine Prepaidkarte, wieviele davon darf man eigentlich auf seinen Namen haben?


----------



## OctoCore (12. April 2011)

In Bezug auf Lidl (direkt von deren FAQ-Seite):
Kann ich mehrere LIDL MOBILE SIM-Karten für mich kaufen?
Ja, Sie können bis zu 5 LIDL MOBILE SIM-Karten kaufen und auf sich registrieren lassen.

Und falls das auch ein Thema ist:
Man kann darf die Karte nicht nur in den Stick schieben, sondern auch ins Handy.
Manche Anbieter untersagen strikt die Nutzung ihrer SIM-Karten zum Telefonieren.
Oder sie nehmen Traumpreise dafür. Ob die 9 ct/min deutschlandintern in alle Netze (SMS 9 ct) günstig, normal oder zu teuer für Prepaid ist, kann ich im Moment nicht beurteilen.

Und noch ein Nachtrag zu den Volumenbegrenzungen:
Neben der monatlichen gibt es in der Regel auch eine tägliche Begrenzung.


----------



## Anonymus (12. April 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> In Bezug auf Lidl (direkt von deren FAQ-Seite):
> Kann ich mehrere LIDL MOBILE SIM-Karten für mich kaufen?
> Ja, Sie können bis zu 5 LIDL MOBILE SIM-Karten kaufen und auf sich registrieren lassen.


 
Danke für die Info, mich würde nur interessieren, ob das gesetzlich generell irgendwie beschränkt ist, deswegen die Frage, habe irgendwann mal etwas davon gehört, kann aber dazu nichts mehr finden.


----------



## OctoCore (12. April 2011)

Was mir an gesetzlicher Beschränkung einfällt, ist eigentlich eher, das man sich beim Kauf schon legitimieren muss, per Ausweis etc.
Mein Kauf war recht spontan, die Sache war grade im Angebot und etwas günstiger als jetzt, plus 10 € Guthaben. An der Kasse: "Ach ja, und dann hätte ich gerne noch eines dieser Surfstick-Pakete!". Das wurde mir dann in die Hand gedrückt und tschüss.


----------



## Anonymus (12. April 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Was mir an gesetzlicher Beschränkung einfällt, ist eigentlich eher, das man sich beim Kauf schon legitimieren muss, per Ausweis etc.
> Mein Kauf war recht spontan, die Sache war grade im Angebot und etwas günstiger als jetzt, plus 10 € Guthaben. An der Kasse: "Ach ja, und dann hätte ich gerne noch eines dieser Surfstick-Pakete!". Das wurde mir dann in die Hand gedrückt und tschüss.


 
Ja, denke mal, das ist dann eben wie Handys, dass man sich da ausweisen muss. Aber von einer Beschränkung der Prepaid-Karten weißt Du auch nichts oder?


----------



## OctoCore (12. April 2011)

Ist mir neu (das heißt aber nix), dass der Gesetzgeber die Anzahl der benutzten SIM-Karten einschränkt.
Der will nur wissen, wer sowas benutzt, damit die bösen Kinderterroristenschänderraubmordundtotschlagkopierermafiabürgerrechtler nicht anonym kommunizieren können.
Fände ich auch ziemlich dreist.


----------

